# BVJ Timing Chain Replacement



## Klarsen2019 (Mar 5, 2020)

Looking for as much information about replacing the timing chain on the 2008 Audi A6 BVJ.
Before telling me it’s a lot of work, I know I need to take the engine out.
I have another motor out of the car right now and I already have all the parts and probably more than I need.
I want to make sure I do it right because I’ve never done timing chains before 
all information will be helpful


----------

